#  > WEBSHOP en NIEUWE ARTIKELEN >  > WEBSHOP >  >  DAP Audio Xi-10 10" / 1,375" full range installation cabinet

## admin

XI-10

10" / 1,375" Full range installation cabinet

 Made for D8429 bracket
 Recessed Speakon chassis, no inner adapter
 Smooth frequency response.
 Rotatable 90 x 60 horn
 Detachable metal grill




The XI Series is designed for installation use. It has special mountings at the backside which fits the DAP D8429, Compact speaker wall bracket but also the K&M 24470/80 bracket. To create a nice design it has no inner adapter and only one grip on the backside with a recessed Speakon chassis. It is finished with scratch resistant paint and a detachable metal grill. The horn can be rotated if you like to use the cabinet vertical. It has a HIFI sound quality and can handle high pressure levels.

Specifications
 Nominal Impedance: 8 Ohm
Continuous power: 300 Watt
Program power: 600 Watt
Peak power: 1200 Watt
Freq. Response (-3 dB): 48  18.000 Hz 
Freq. Range (-10 dB): 40  20.000 Hz
Recommended High Pass Filter: 45 Hz, BW-24
Crossover Frequency: 2200 Hz, 18 dB/Oct
Sensitivity (Full Space): 95 dB / W / m
Peak SPL at 1 m (Theoretical): 126 dB
Nominal Dispersion (HxV): 90° x 60°
Dimensions : 300 x 344 x 525 mm
Weight: 17.0 kg
Lees meer over de DAP Audio Xi-10 10" / 1,375" full range installation cabinet

----------

